# Richmond, VA Meet at Virginia Motorsports Park



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

boats4life said:


> 1. Boats4Life (Andrew)
> 2. FatKidsCruze (Joe/Dub)
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


Count me in. Long as its not memorial weekend.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I figured you would be, and I'm sure it won't be memorial weekend...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Good news, the event rep got back to me and suggested the Super Chevy meet on the weekend of May 18-20. We can discounted tickets to the event if we buy early and get our crew in, but how much of a discount, I don't know. It may very well depend on the number of people attending, which is (so far) just me and the mad man from fredricksburg. Lol... Let's get out to Richmond and show that our Cruze's need an aftermarket! In the words of Optimus Prime: "We are here, we are waiting..."


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

why don't we get this going again


----------

